# Depression & mood swings?



## Domo

I know i have mentioned this briefly before but i can't get the thought out of my head so i need to talk about it 

I can't get a grip on my moods. They are so all over the place, sometimes because of external triggers and sometimes just out of the blue. I mentioned it to my psychiatrist and he asked me a few questions (i assume he was trying to rule out bipolar) and just said that sometimes medications can make you even more unstable and can also cause hypomania. 

I don't know if i am just worrying too much but i feel like he is downplaying what i am telling him, that or i am not explaining myself well.

It's really just jumping between suicidal, to fine, to fairly good (not hypomanic).

I can't remember if i have always been like this. I seem to recall that i have been but i don't trust myself enough to make that call. I find time get's very distorted depending on my mood. I could be depressed for a day and i might feel like it's been that way for weeks.

Anyway i suppose my question is, is it common at all to have these mood swings when one has been diagnosed with a depressive disorder? 

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Banned

*Re: Depression & Mood swings?*

Hey Domo,

I don't know if it's common or not with a depressive order.  As you probably know I'm bipolar and my moods change faster than the weather on the best of days.  I know that if you're bipolar and on antidepressants alone some of them can induce hypomania but certainly not all of them, and not in every situation. 

Have you considered keeping a mood log so you can take him some data that shows your mood swings?  It's something that's concrete and documented, and therefore probably more precise than memory or trying to explain it.  There are some good online systems and of course there's good old pen and paper.  Just jot down major shifts in moods, if anything precipitated it.  Document also if you missed your meds or changed the dosage, and how many hours you slept the night previous.  This is all important information in trying to diagnose mood or depressive disorders.


----------



## forgetmenot

*Re: Depression & Mood swings?*

I don't know Domo  I know when medication is being switched around it can be very unstableing   I think you need to express that to you psychiatrist your worries about the new medication.  I know it takes time getting use to being on a new medication but he needs to hear you when you say your moods are all over the place especially if you are suicidal.
I know i am very sensitive to medication so i have to be watched closely.   I do hope things settle down for you and if not you need to call your doctor again.  take care of you okay thats the main thing here.


----------



## Domo

*Re: Depression & Mood swings?*

Turtle, If i may ask, what extremes do your moods go to though?

I've only had one hypomanic episode while on Zoloft and it only last 3 hours then i crashed really hard and had to get a friend come over to keep an eye on me. That's the most extreme its ever been. The rest of the time it not as intense as that.

I think i will look into the mood log though. The time distortions might mean a lot of this is not as bad as it feels.

---------- Post added at 08:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------

Thanks Violet, i see him i think next week. I just feel like he kind of makes me feel like some stuff isn't a big deal and then i think maybe i am over exaggerating or something.

I get confused.


----------



## Banned

*Re: Depression & Mood swings?*

Sure, you can ask, Domo.

I can cover any number of moods in a day.  I can be euphoric and happy in the morning, and suicidal by afternoon, with no real reason for the change.  I can be excited and on top of the world one minute, and devastated and depressed the next.  Usually when I get depressed I go to suicidal-mode.  I think I'm suicidal more often than I'm not, quite frankly.  

I'm basically all over the place with no rhyme or reason.  I think the diagnostic criteria for bipolar says they have to last seven days, but my shrink said I'm bipolar "nos" because I cycle so fast.  Rapid cycling is also part of Borderline, and I have borderline "traits" so it could come from both places.

Not sure if that helps or not.  Basically, I'm a mess.


----------



## Domo

*Re: Depression & Mood swings?*

Hrmmm. I don't know if it helps either :lol: Thanks for sharing though.

I am not trying to diagnose myself or anything. I just, i dunno. Something isn't 'right'. My psychologist agrees that there might be something more going on but apparently she won't diagnose me because she keeps telling me i need to tell these things to the psychiatrist. 

I wish i got that euphoric mood every once in a while, when i was hypomanic the other week, well it felt bloody wonderful. It was worth the comedown, no doubt about it.

Blah.


----------



## Banned

*Re: Depression & Mood swings?*

I do like hypomania as well, but, I also know that what comes up, must come down. I am more "dangerous" when I am in a depressive episode, although when I'm hypomanic I can do some kind of crazy things too (I had my hair dyed blue last week and it cost an absolute ridiculous amount of money but at the time I just didn't care.  Even though I'm not hypomanic anymore (quite the opposite) I do still love it). 

I think that any time your moods are too far off from the centre, there is a risk of "something" going wrong. What that "something" is is different for everyone. 

But...I'd definitely start tracking things to show your psychiatrist, especially if you are concerned that something is being missed.


----------



## Domo

*Re: Depression & Mood swings?*

Hrmm see i think i am always in control, i mean the depressive episodes can get a bit messy but i've never made a serious suicide attempt or anything.

The only mood tracker i could find was for bipolar, would that be ok to use?


----------



## Banned

*Re: Depression & Mood swings?*

Yup sure use that one...you just want a tool to track your moods.  It's probably the same one I used before I found out I was bipolar.

I feel like I'm in control, too.  But...I just don't care about stuff.  I've never made a suicide attempt either but I am extremely impulsive and that is very dangerous.  I still need to be monitored when I'm depressed...because I don't know what I'll do.


----------



## Domo

*Re: Depression & Mood swings?*

Hrm i don't think i am that impulsive, i worry too much about the 'what ifs'. Well not so much in regards to suicide because at the time it seems like the right choice, but i'd never go out and dye my hair blue :lol:

Except when i bought my house, that was a bit impulsive, but that turned out ok because it means i keep a close eye on my money


----------



## Banned

*Re: Depression & Mood swings?*

Blue hair is all the rage.  You really should consider it.  :lol:

It's tough...diagnoses usually occur when symptoms unravel over time, because it gives your doc a "big picture" instead of just a snapshot.  The more information he has, the better he can treat you.  You can't be objective though, so the data tends to be skewed, which is why sometimes just documenting things is helpful.


----------



## Domo

*Re: Depression & Mood swings?*

:lol: I think blue hair would make me look like a muppet.

And yeah, i am just impatient 

I shall start documenting.


----------



## Banned

*Re: Depression & Mood swings?*

Well, my hair isn't ALL blue - it's called "peek-a-boos" apparently - the top is brown and underneath is all blue, and then I had lots of layers put in so all the blue shows through.  It's kind of fun and funky.

It's hard to be patient when you just want to know what's going on...and get it fixed.  I hear ya.  I suck at patience...it just ain't my gig.

I'm supposed to be writing a paper that is due in 12 hours, and you're doing an excellent job of diverting my attention and distracting me.  Thank you.


----------



## Domo

*Re: Depression & Mood swings?*

Yeah i am just not a fun and funky kinda person. I'm more the brooding type and i think my dark brown hair expresses that perfectly :lol:

Wow i feel like the bad kid sending the others astray :lol:

What's the paper on?


----------



## Banned

*Re: Depression & Mood swings?*

We had to do an observation exercise last week and now I need to write about it.  I'm outta steam though - I had a really bad day.  I might give up and just hand it in two days late.


----------



## Domo

*Re: Depression & Mood swings?*

What are you like when you are hypomanic when you are doing homework?

Have you ever been full blown manic?


----------



## Banned

*Re: Depression & Mood swings?*

I've never been full blown manic, no.  That would make me Bipolar I - something I don't ever want.  I have no doubt I've been close a few times though.

When I'm hypomanic I do really, really good school work and work-work.  I get alot done in a very short period of time.  It's very expressive and you can feel the energy in what I write.

Conversely, on nights like tonight, my papers are completely devoid of expression and energy.  They are straight facts, and the absolute bare minimum required to hopefully just get a passing grade, because right now, I really don't care if I pass or fail.


----------



## Domo

*Re: Depression & Mood swings?*

Hrm interesting.

When i was hypomanic the other week at work, i was too sped up to do too much. Was just listening to really loud death metal which gave me something for my legs to do (air drums :lol and i was just talking to friends at light speed.

That was such an awesome day 

I can imagine the frustration though, i find it frustrating and what i experience is probably only minor to what you go through.


----------



## Banned

*Re: Depression & Mood swings?*

When I'm hypomanic I get really energetic and creative.  I have tonnes of ideas and can't implement them fast enough.  I feel really good about myself and everything in my life and I'm going to finish my degree and fulfill all these grandiose plans.

Then, ten minutes later when I crash, all I want is to end it all.  It's ridiculously frustrating.  I wake up every day not knowing which 18 moods I'm going to experience that day and what, if anything, will be the catalyst in changing them.  I hate it.


----------



## Domo

*Re: Depression & Mood swings?*

hrm yeah, see i am no where near that extreme. Or rather i don't get those highs.

My energy is generally in the form of agitation. I get all the good stuff :lol:

I must admit i do feel good this afternoon but not like 'take over the world' kinda good 

Are you meds not levelling you out yet?


----------



## Banned

*Re: Depression & Mood swings?*

No, I'm not feeling any difference with meds.  I've been on (and off and on and off and on again) a couple antidepressants since last fall, and then last week we added Seroquel.  It's probably too early to notice a difference from the Seroquel, and I've always experienced severe depressions even on the antidepressants.  I dunno...something needs to change soon though.


----------



## Domo

*Re: Depression & Mood swings?*

Are you only taking an AD and seroquel?


----------



## Banned

*Re: Depression & Mood swings?*

I take two different ADs in the morning and Seroquel at night. And if the Seroquel doesn't put me to sleep then I also have sleeping pills.

I think it's safe to say this paper isn't getting handed in tomorrow.  Oh well.


----------



## Domo

*Re: Depression & Mood swings?*

Hrm how does that work to manage your highs though? I would have thought a mood stabiliser would be required (In my expert opinion  :lol

If it makes you feel any better i haven't achieved too much at work today, nor any other day in the past several months.

It's still early, you might get a bost of energy.


----------



## Banned

*Re: Depression & Mood swings?*

The Seroquel is a mood stabilizer.  I've always been more concerned about the crashes than the highs but even the ADs didn't prevent those so who knows what the Seroquel will or won't do.  Also, I'm not the most compliant patient when it comes to meds - I'm on them, I'm off them, then I can't decide, then the cycle repeats...so none of that helps I definitely recommend taking your medication as directed.  I'm pretty much my own worst enemy and then when I get in this state I just stop caring about everything which just spirals me further downward.

It's actually pretty late - almost 11pm...I increased my Seroquel tonight (per docs instructions) so I don't even know if I'll be able to get up for school.  I couldn't get up on Thursday so I just emailed my prof and told her I was sick.  I may do the same tomorrow depending on how I react to these.


----------



## Domo

*Re: Depression & Mood swings?*

:lol: I thought i was a mood stabiliser but then there was that thread the other day about it being used for insomnia and i just assumed i was wrong. Forgot to go back and look it up.

Ah and you were telling me to be good and take meds the other day! (Which i have for the record)

But yes, i get the whole worst enemy thing. I wish i had answers to that little gem.

Ah i didn't realise it was that late, the forum time says it's 9:49 for you...


----------



## Banned

*Re: Depression & Mood swings?*

How are you doing today, Domo?  Did you get a chance to start that mood log?


----------



## Domo

*Re: Depression & Mood swings?*

I was fine this morning but now i am feeling pretty angry. I know why but it's stupid. It only takes the smallest thing (in the case the 'tone' in the way someone spoke to me in text of all things ) to set me off. It makes me feel completely out of control with my emotions. Blah. Oh well.

I didn't start the mood log. But you just reminded me i need to. I think i'll do that online one that you mentioned in a bipolar thread.

How about you, feeling any better today?


----------



## Banned

*Re: Depression & Mood swings?*

My day has been weird.  I wasn't doing well at all this morning.  I'm doing a bit better now, but not much.  I got my exam back in my research class and got 85% so that made me happy.  In my psych class we didn't get our exams back because he said over half the class failed it.  That made me nervous so I asked him and I didn't fail, but  I don't know my mark yet.

I'm still trying to write this paper that was due twelve hours ago.  

I think you'll find the mood logs really helpful.  I understand about the smallest thing setting you off.  I'm like that too.  It takes nothing for me to plummet into a downward spiral of despair and desolation.


----------



## forgetmenot

*Re: Depression & Mood swings?*

I am glad you didn't fail Turtle Oh i hope you get your paper done soon.  I understand something setting you both off i am the same way something small can trigger me to take care okay both of you.


----------



## Domo

Wow 85%, impressive 

I hope you find the energy to write your paper soon...

I'm still not productive at work either.


----------



## Banned

Well, I have to find the energy in the next 24 hours, and since I plan to sleep for about ten and work for ten, I'm running out of options.  :lol:

I have a strategy though - I'll write section B tonight and sections C and D tomorrow night.


----------



## Domo

I rekon you should sleep for 20.....hours 

Sounds like a good plan to me :2thumbs:


----------



## Banned

I'd love to sleep for 20 hours, but it ain't happening.   Maybe on the weekend.


----------



## Domo

Hehe yeah. 

I am just signing up to moodtracker. I notice you can do charts....i hope i can do pie graphs :lol:


----------



## Banned

You can do pie graphs if you buy the upgrade.  I suppose if you really, really like pie graphs it's an option.  It just wasn't worth it for me.

What  I did like is that you can give other people access to your mood logs.  You can add your therapist and s/he can log in and see what your moods look like.  That was really invaluable for me when I was tracking my moods.


----------



## Domo

Haha no i don't like pie graphs that much.

That is coo but i would be suprised if my psych had enough time to log on and check on my mood.


----------



## Murray

I know I am a bit behind,but 20 hours of sleep sounds divine! When I was in college I could sleep like that it was awesome!

Congrats on the 85% Turtle, that is wonderful. I also think that if half your class failed and you passed that it is all good no matter what your actual score ends up being- it will still be a great accomplishment.


----------



## Banned

Thanks so much, Murray!

How on earth did you get 20 hours of sleep in college?!!  I'm only taking two courses and they are ALOT of work - I can't imagine taking a full course load.  I definitely can't pull all-nighters - I'm about 15 years too late for that.


----------



## Domo

Turtle, can you only enter 2 moods per day? That's like 50 short of what i need :lol:


----------



## Murray

Well.....I didn't do very well in college, obviously since I got in so much shut-eye.  :lol:  That was when I had my first major depressive episode -although I had no idea at the time that this was what was wrong with me- so I didn't do much other than sleep, eat and cry. Didn't leave much time for schoolwork.


----------



## Banned

Yes, so use the comments section to expand on it.  I had that problem too - I was like "what about the other 16 moods  I experienced?".  I used to pick the major ones that dominated my day and use the comments section to either explain why or comment on shifts or swings.  I'm a horrible rapid-cycler.  If there was a gold medal for the most mood swings in any 24 hour period I'd be a top contender.


----------



## Banned

Murray said:


> Well.....I didn't do very well in college, obviously since I got in so much shut-eye. :lol: That was when I had my first major depressive episode -although I had no idea at the time that this was what was wrong with me- so I didn't do much other than sleep, eat and cry. Didn't leave much time for schoolwork.




Did you finish your degree?  What were you studying?  

It can be really hard to be engaged when you're having a depressive episode.  Today in psych all I could do was give my prof the death stare.  I was so not in the mood to listen to him ramble.  I'm glad I'm only doing two classes at a time.  I can be successful this way.  If I was taking more  I couldn't, which would hugely affect my moods.


----------



## Domo

Hrmmm that's kind of stupid. I might see if i can find something better. Or just write it on paper because that will **** me off.


----------



## Banned

I'm a fan of paper.  I like this though because  I don't have any privacy where I live, so at least this is password protected.  But if paper works for you then go for it.


----------



## Domo

Hrm yeah... I don't have a lot of privacy either.

I'll see how i go. I thought this would be easy and now it seems like a lot of effort...


----------



## Banned

Once you get into the groove it only takes two minutes per day.  I would do mine at the end of the day right before bed.


----------



## Murray

turtle said:
			
		

> Did you finish your degree? What were you studying?



No, I didn't finish my degree. Believe it or not I was studying Biomedical Engineering, seems like a lifetime ago. Can't even recall a time when I had a brain that would work well enough for that program. Anyway, I guess the real answer was that I wasn't really studying anything, except the inside of my eyelids.:2thumbs:


----------



## Banned

Murray said:


> No, I didn't finish my degree. Believe it or not I was studying Biomedical Engineering, seems like a lifetime ago. Can't even recall a time when I had a brain that would work well enough for that program. Anyway, I guess the real answer was that I wasn't really studying anything, except the inside of my eyelids.:2thumbs:


 
Haha.  That's cool though...Biomedical Engineering.  In a few minutes I think I'll be doing a systematic observation of the insides of my eyelids.  I think I'm not getting this paper written tonight either, which means I have to ban myself from this place tomorrow night.  Damn you all for being so fun to talk to!


----------



## Domo

Murray said:


> Anyway, I guess the real answer was that I wasn't really studying anything, except the inside of my eyelids.:2thumbs:


:lol: Murray.

Turtle, what was your observation?


----------



## Banned

What do you mean, Domo?


----------



## Domo

Didn't you say your homework was to write up about an observation?


----------



## Banned

Oh...ya...we had to do two one-hour systematic observations of the behaviour of university students and then write about it.  I'm actually stumped as to what to write, but...I'll throw some BS on the page and get a good mark for it.


----------



## Domo

Ah yeah at least you are confident :lol:


----------



## Banned

I've written six lines.  I'm not sure how many more I can write before the pills that take me to the beautiful land of sleep kick in.  At least I've done something, and I've gathered some data to do the analysis, so tonight wasn't a total write-off.


----------



## Domo

That's a positive way of looking at it :2thumbs:


----------

